# The Best Way to Wear Seersucker? Just in Time for Easter!



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

So I've searched the Trad postings and have found a modicum of discussion on wearing seersucker and figured since it's so close to Easter why not have something more formal? For those of us like me who live in, at times, an insufferably hot climate, seersucker has become an integral part of my wardrobe. The ability to look sharp while keeping me from sweating bullets is always appreciated. Instead of getting into a "What Are You Wearing" bit a couple days in advance, I wanted to give an area in which a "How can/are you wearing" it to develop.

Seersucker is a fabric that, while hard to pull off for many due to negative connotations or cliché ideas (e.g. Matlock, et al) was originally IMHO a very trad fabric/suiting combo that could be worn very well (e.g. Gregory Peck in "To Kill a Mockinbird")










In doing a bit of research for this post I actually learned a few things myself about seersucker that I did not previously know. Most important of these is the idea that seersucker began as a very "patrician" fabric worn by workmen in need of cool, lightweight clothing. It wasn't until fashionable college students adopted the fabric for their summer wear that seersucker became something that today we can consider trad and seals the deal for me in terms of it's pedigree. This an other great tidbits about modern usage of this fabric were detailed in this NY Times article below.

https://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/20/fashion/thursdaystyles/20CODES.html?_r=2

Interestingly enough, even our Senate gets in on the act by having a "Seersucker Thursday" enacted by Sen. Trent Lott to be held the second or third week of June on any hot Thursday.

https://www.senate.gov/artandhistory/history/common/generic/SeersuckerThursday.htm

While I don't mean this to be any comprehensive guide to wearing seersucker, I just figured a bit of background is always fun.

I was extremely lucky enough to snag a BB Black Fleece Seersucker suit with an alternating charcoal stripe thrown in with the original blue & white for a song (thank you gilt.com!) and figured on wearing it this weekend as I believe there isn't a better time than Easter! I plan on breaking up the suit though as to not overwhelm people and engender any negative comments my way. 
As I said before, it's developed a few negative stereotypes and going head to toe in it is just too much for most people to handle. This however does give me the chance to break up the suit and not wear it to death. The trousers will be for Saturday with my L.L. Bean boat shoes, BB OCBD pink shirt. Sunday comes the jacket, BB OCBD white shirt, khakis, yellow/navy repp tie, and shoes thought about and yet to be determined.

Any suggestions on changes would be welcome and entertained, but what I'm most interested in is hearing from people who are going to wear it/have worn it/have an opinion on itand how they would wear it and match it up.

Have a happy Easter everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice post! I only have a full on suit, but when I wear it I keep it pretty low key otherwise, white shirt, blue tie usually. I've seen some pictures with madras bowties and seersucker suits that look pretty great, though.

EDIT: I'd add that I've not received negative comments while wearing seersucker one time. Should be starting to show up around the Texas Capitol about now quite a bit, as well.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I only wish the image was larger. A full 16% of Senators were wearing seersucker this particular Thursday in 2006. I believe I see Ms. Pelosi and Ms. Feinstein; nice to see the women in seersucker as well. I, for one, am waiting till Memorial Day (my excuse for the suit not being ready till mid may).


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I know Texas is like a whole other country, but you seem to have a lot of experience with these "negative connotations." I must confess that I am completely unfamiliar with them. There are people who are simply ignorant about the best of all fabrics, but most of them are benighted yankees: I've never figured out what's appropriate to wear up in those parts. I can testify that seersucker _will _get you funny looks in the north. But you can walk into county courthouses here in middle Tennessee and find several seersucker suits---whole suits---on any given day in the summertime.

So there shouldn't be any qualms about wearing the whole suit: paired with bucks or brown leather shoes it's perfect summer office wear in the South. Spectators or saddle shoes if you have them work as well, but the black shoes (see the fellow whose name I don't know in between Lott and Frist) simply don't work. Of course, the parts will work as odd jacket/trousers for something more casual, but it almost seems sad to break it up that way. If one is fortunate enough to have picked up a gray and a tan in addition to the basic blue, there's not a thing wrong with wearing them on consecutive days during the summer. The only caveat should be the multi-colored editions: use that sparingly, and then only if you're quite daring.

If you're wearing it as a suit to anywhere other than the beach, wear socks for pete's sake. Judges, clients, and other attorneys have no business seeing your ankles. Bowties are the most fun, but a large-patterned four-in-hand in summery colors will do the trick as well.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Titus_A said:


> I know Texas is like a whole other country, but you seem to have a lot of experience with these "negative connotations." I must confess that I am completely unfamiliar with them. There are people who are simply ignorant about the best of all fabrics, but most of them are benighted yankees: I've never figured out what's appropriate to wear up in those parts. I can testify that seersucker _will _get you funny looks in the north. But you can walk into county courthouses here in middle Tennessee and find several seersucker suits---whole suits---on any given day in the summertime.


Carl Kolchak


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

BorderBandit said:


> In doing a bit of research for this post I actually learned a few things myself about seersucker that I did not previously know. Most important of these is the idea that seersucker began as a very "patrician" fabric worn by workmen in need of cool, lightweight clothing.


Actually it began as a "plebian" fabric. Your confusion stems from the change of tense in the Times story:
"Widely considered patrician, seersucker was a 19-th century working mans fabric..." "Widely considered" describes the present attitude toward seersucker, while the next clause "was a 19-th century working man's fabric" is the past tense.

Thanks for posting the link. I don't want to come across as an English teacher, but at the same time we don't want anyone to go out into the real world and inadvertantly misuse the word "patrician" or give an incorrect history.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

> Actually it began as a "plebian" fabric.


Doh! My mother who is a soon to be retired English and ESL teacher would tan my hide for that one!



> I know Texas is like a whole other country, but you seem to have a lot of experience with these "negative connotations." I must confess that I am completely unfamiliar with them.


Hookem and I had this discussion a little bit over on the "Ask a Trad" thread. Here in Texas, seersucker is considered somewhat "effeminate", and I would add dressing up in general is regarded as such. In fact even though I am so far south (As I sit, approx. 7 miles to Mexico) I have never seen anyone wear seersucker here. Hereabouts the standard uniform is the Beretta/Columbia/Magellan/Filson/Whatever hunting and fishing shirts. You might know the kind, typically a poly blend with a vented back and nylon mesh inside. I'll admit if I am hunting or fishing, those shirts are what I wear, and since I'm hunting and fishing quite a lot, I've got quite a collection! Being somewhat sartorially inclined though from living in other locations I do tend to dress up more. The women typically like and comment on my effort, the men typically hurl snide pejoratives questioning my sanity, sexual orientation, the pedigree of my mother and other quality topics of conversation.
I would say the style here is either cowboy/rancher in general, conservative if boring suits for nicer wear, or in the case of the Mexican nationals a variation on Eurotrash. Not always so, but the Mexican nationals from Monterrey and Mexico City have a much more European idea of fashion. No judgment, different cultures, different tastes, but if I see one more Puma track jacket or anything with a Ferrari symbol on it I just might snap...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It gets hot out here on the Left Coast, too, but the only seersuckers I ever see are in re-stagings of _The Music Man._ "Seventy-six trombones led the big parade . . ."


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

One of the things still vivid in my mind is entering East Texas on I-10 and seeing a road sign that reads "El Paso- 872 miles." I'm sure that the Valley is also quite different... probably more like El Paso than it is like Tyler.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

Much more like El Paso, with Border Patrol driving around the house all the time, Homeland Security landing helicopters in the field next to our house, my brother and I both being threatened with automatic weapons, my aunt seeing individuals dressed in Mexican Marine uniforms on our side of the river....and this is why my family chose to move to "town" and off the farm. People always think I exaggerate, but it's not a fun place to be right now.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I only wish the image was larger.


There's a significantly higher resolution ("larger") version of the photo at https://www.usnews.com/dbimages/master/957/061506-71345-0104-jf.jpg

A little background information on the Senate's annual "Seersucker Thursday" may be found at https://www.senate.gov/artandhistory/history/common/generic/SeersuckerThursday.htm
-- 
Michael


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the higher res link. I updated my post with the image, but it didn't increase the size.

Can we make a list of the included Senators there and where they're from? I thought that was Rick Santorum in the back center, and the larger version confirmed this. He was our Junior Senator from Pennsylvania for a term or two. Makes me feel better about my wearing of seersucker in the Phila region.....


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Can we make a list of the included Senators there and where they're from? I thought that was Rick Santorum in the back center, and the larger version confirmed this. He was our Junior Senator from Pennsylvania for a term or two. Makes me feel better about my wearing of seersucker in the Phila region.....


DC NERD PATROL HERE:
Back row: Chaffee (RI), Lott (MS), McConnell (KY), Frist (TN), Feinstein (CA), Bond (MO), Santorum (PA), Martinez (FL), unknown, Specter (PA), Lincoln (AR), Stevens (AK), Cochran (MS).
Seated: Murkowski (AK), Coleman (MN), Ben Nelson (NE).


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Has anyone heard the great unreleased Stones record they did in the early 60s at the Chess records studios on the southside of Chicago? One of the songs really goes after a "west coast promo man" who wears a seersucker suit at the beach. Definitely not a good way to wear seersucker.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

frosejr said:


> DC NERD PATROL HERE:
> Back row: Chaffee (RI), Lott (MS), McConnell (KY), Frist (TN), Feinstein (CA), Bond (MO), Santorum (PA), Martinez (FL), unknown, Specter (PA), Lincoln (AR), Stevens (AK), Cochran (MS).
> Seated: Murkowski (AK), Coleman (MN), Ben Nelson (NE).


I did miss Specter!!! And I noted that there was a guy in white bucks, but didn't look far enough up. Age hasn't been kind to Mr. Specter, neither has politics as of late. I met him once as a very young man (like 9 years old), and I still remember shaking his hand.

Based on research, the 'unknown' isn't a Senator. I wonder who that is......

A google search of 'Seersucker Thursday' turns up a lot of articles and photos from other years. I vote that we, as a community, don our seersucker to show support for our Senators that do the same.

Any DC insiders that can pass word of the date when announced?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

leisureclass said:


> Has anyone heard the great unreleased Stones record they did in the early 60s at the Chess records studios on the southside of Chicago? One of the songs really goes after a "west coast promo man" who wears a seersucker suit at the beach. Definitely not a good way to wear seersucker.


 Stones and Chess? That has to be one awesome, bluesy rock n' roll piece of history. What is it called?


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Based on research, the 'unknown' isn't a Senator. I wonder who that is......


I'm not 100% sure, but I _think_ he might be Rear Admiral Barry C. Black (Ret.), who currently serves as Chaplain of the United States Senate.
-- 
Michael


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Any DC insiders that can pass word of the date when announced?


If I hear anything about it, I'll certainly share it. In fact, perhaps I'll call my acquaintance at the Senate Historian's office...

Maybe I'm too cynical, but there are some of those folks who look like they have worn seersucker for a long time, and there are some folks who look like they just got their suits back from the store.

I also notice a dearth of bucks, saddles, etc. There are a few, but not many - not enough.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

We used to have our own Seersucker Day around here (there was a thread each year), but I don't think we've done it for a year or two.


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

12345Michael54321 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I _think_ he might be Rear Admiral Barry C. Black (Ret.), who currently serves as Chaplain of the United States Senate.
> --
> Michael


I am. That's him. Amazingly, only he and 5 others in the photo remain in the Senate.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Here you go Hook, https://rockpopbootlegs.blogspot.com/2011/01/rolling-stones-1964-06-1011-chess.html - It is pretty great, a few overdone standards, but all in all a really good album. Something that really would have made sense for them to release, dunno why the label wouldn't let 'em.


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

National Seersucker Day is generally around June 17th...

I wear seersucker a good little bit during the summer here in the Philly area. There are pockets of the city where you will see them every once in a while (stop in to the Capital Grille during lunch in July and you will almost always see one or two). As long as it is after Memorial Day, and you aren't wearing a boater, you will get positive feedback. It's still one of the least expensive suits I own and the one I always get the most compliments on.
If you are looking for something similar to seersucker; but, one that makes a little less of a statement, you can always try pincord....I've enjoyed mine...


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Bookman said:


> National Seersucker Day is generally around June 17th...
> 
> I wear seersucker a good little bit during the summer here in the Philly area. There are pockets of the city where you will see them every once in a while (stop in to the Capital Grille during lunch in July and you will almost always see one or two). As long as it is after Memorial Day, and you aren't wearing a boater, you will get positive feedback. It's still one of the least expensive suits I own and the one I always get the most compliments on.
> If you are looking for something similar to seersucker; but, one that makes a little less of a statement, you can always try pincord....I've enjoyed mine...


Lets set a day for lunch at the Capital or on the roof at the Continential in July; we'll round up all the seersucker we can in Philly and look like the south is invading!



frosejr said:


> If I hear anything about it, I'll certainly share it. In fact, perhaps I'll call my acquaintance at the Senate Historian's office...
> 
> Maybe I'm too cynical, but there are some of those folks who look like they have worn seersucker for a long time, and there are some folks who look like they just got their suits back from the store.
> 
> I also notice a dearth of bucks, saddles, etc. There are a few, but not many - not enough.


I very much agree with those sentiments. Specter, for instance, looks quite at home in his. Based on their tradition, it should be either June 16th or 23rd. Please let us know!!!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Between Specter and Stevens if former Senator Blanch Lincoln (D-AR). She got beat last year.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, this Sunday, I'm going with seersucker jacket, white OBCD, yellow bow tie, khakis and loafers (no socks).


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Lets set a day for lunch at the Capital or on the roof at the Continential in July; we'll round up all the seersucker we can in Philly and look like the south is invading!


That, my friend...is a deal.....

Going with seersucker for Easter, today....Memorial Day is a state of mind... :icon_smile_big:

A very Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.
LOL. Memorial day is just a date on the calendar. Wrong State and wrong city but I think I saw you in Church this AM. I was the guy wearing the Seersucker, one section over and two rows back! Happy Easter!


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

BorderBandit said:


> In fact even though I am so far south (As I sit, approx. 7 miles to Mexico) I have never seen anyone wear seersucker here.


You have not run into me, then. As i have one in blue, and in tan.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

It was a blistering 90 degrees this past Easter Sunday, perfect weather for my seersucker pants (no suit just yet). Received some compliments including from my pastor. Surprised to see I was the only one with any sort of seersucker on at all, but then again my church isn't necessarily the most trad-conscious even on a formal occasion such as Easter.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^ I like those saddle bucks.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Plenty of seersucker to go around this past Easter in Dallas at Incarnation Episcopal. I opted for the Brooks 3/2 khaki poplin in contrast. Changed into seersucker shorts later for a reception with the in-laws.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Please note that ing89 is wearing an Anderson-Little blazer. (Anderson-Little gets plenty of favorable talk at AAAC, but actual pictures of someone wearing one seem strangely illusive.)


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> ^ I like those saddle bucks.


Thanks, and I got them the trad way. ~$25 on ebay. Cole Haan made in USA.



12345Michael54321 said:


> Please note that ing89 is wearing an Anderson-Little blazer. (Anderson-Little gets plenty of favorable talk at AAAC, but actual pictures of someone wearing one seem strangely illusive.)


Yes it is AL but probably an older model since I thrifted it. It says "Sourthport" by Anderson-Little on the tag inside. Also got it for cheap haha. The bucks and the blazer are two of my favorite finds.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

> Here in Texas, seersucker is considered somewhat "effeminate", and I would add dressing up in general is regarded as such.


I can certainly see that being the case in some communities, or in some walks of life. The same is probably true to a degree throughout the South. But elsewhere in the South people are generally willing to put the work gloves and blue jeans aside and put on something dapper for special occasions or those callings that require it.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Titus_A said:


> I can certainly see that being the case in some communities, or in some walks of life. The same is probably true to a degree throughout the South. But elsewhere in the South people are generally willing to put the work gloves and blue jeans aside and put on something dapper for special occasions or those callings that require it.


Texas is also big enough that what the opinion in thevalley may be (effeminate) does not represent the feeling in Austin (good ol' boy) or Houston or Dallas, necessarily.


----------



## wolfador (Apr 14, 2011)

I have two BB seersucker sport shirts. One is a blue and white one that I will be matching with a blue cotton SportCoat and some white linen pants and suede bucks.


----------

